# تحميل: ندوة متطلبات سوق العمل و مهندس السيارات



## عبد السبوح (18 أغسطس 2010)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 


دي ندوة اتعقدت في مسرح كلية الهندسة بالمطرية يوم 24-2-2010 

موضوعها : متطلبات سوق العمل و مهندس السيارات 


قام فيها بالمحاضرة مجموعة من هيئة التدريس في القسم مع مجموعة من رؤساء الشركات التي تتعامل مع مهندس السيارات 


و فيها توصيات مهمة 


المهم دي الندوة الجزئين موجودين في ملفين صوت كل جزء مدته تقريبا ساعة و نصف 



و ان شاء الله ان تيسر ممكن نرفع الفيديو بتاع الندوة 

و بعتذر عن سؤ الصوت في بعض الاحيان 


الجزء الاول من الندوة 

جودة منخفضة 

Ogg 17 MB

MP3 13 MB

WAV 18 MB 


جودة عالية 


MP3 61 MB


الجزء الثاني 

Ogg 24 MB

MP3 18 MB

WAV 25 MB 


ملاحظة التحميل بملفات مباشرة يعني تضغط كليك يمين save target as او تنسخ الرابط في برنامج التحميل عندك




*


----------



## عبد السبوح (18 أغسطس 2010)

تعقيب من مهندس عبد الجليل احد المشاركين في الندوة التي عقدت في كلية الهندسة بالمطرية -جامعة حلوان -القاهرة:

شكرا يا رجالة على مجهوداتكم الرائعة في المنتدى
وأنا كنت واحد من الذين ألقوا محاضرة في تلك الندوة عن تطوير التعليم الهندسي ، وقد اعددت تقرير في هذا الموضوع وقدمته لأساتذة السيارات بالقسم وكذا السيد الأستاذ الدكتور عميد الكلية فأرجو أن تستفيدوا من أنتم أيضا وتتناقشوا مع الأساتذة في كييفية تفعيل هذا التطوير 
وشكرا
مهندس/ عبد الجليل أحمد سلامة 
شركة- مصرية - توكيل سيارات ميتسوبيشي 

تقرير عن ..

مهندس ميكانيكا السيارات ومتطلبات سوق العمل

ورشة عمل لتطوير التعليم الهندسي
في مجال هندسة السيارات والجرارات



تقديم
مهندس/ عبد الجليل أحمد سلامة
مهندس صيانة سيارات
شركة مصرية توكيل ميتسوبيشي


--------
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

سوف نبدأ التقرير التالي عن ((مهندس ميكانيكا السيارات ومتطلبات سوق العمل ،وورشة العمل لتطوير التعليم الهندسي في مجال هندسة السيارات)) لذلك سيكون البحث موضع الدراسة مرتكزعلى ثلاثة عناصر أومحاور أساسية وهي :
1-خريج هندسة السيارات.
2-سوق العمل.
3-التعليم الهندسي في مجال هندسة السيارات.

ونبدأ أولا بتعريف مختصر للثلاثة عناصر موضوع البحث 
أولا: خريج هندسة السيارات :
هو المهندس الحاصل على درجة البكالوريوس في هندسة السيارات والجرارات من كلية هندسة المطرية – جامعة حلوان.

ثانيا: سوق العمل :
هو مجال العمل الذي يلتحق به مهندس قسم السيارات بعد تخرجه في الكلية،وهو ينقسم إلى الأتي:
1- مجال القطاع العام :
ويكون فيه مسئول عن أسطول السيارات التي تملكها الشركة التي يعمل بها.
2- مجال القطاع الخاص :
وينقسم إلى الأتي : 
- قطاع خاص غير متخصص في السيارات 
ويكون دور المهندس مثل مجال القطاع العام مسئول عن أسطول السيارات التي تملكها الشركة التي يعمل بها.(وقد يسمى مهندس حملة).
- قطاع خاص متخصص في السيارات
وينقسم إلى الأتي:
1- شركات تصنيع أو تجميع السيارات: 
ويكون دور المهندس وعمله حسب توزيعه على القطاع الداخلي الذى يتطلبة العمل بالشركة مثل (مسئول جودة الانتاج – مسئول خط التجميع – مسئول تجربة السيارة بعد التجميع – مسئول في قسم التصميم والانتاج - الخ ..).
2- شركات أو مراكز خدمة وصيانة السيارات :
وتنقسم إلى الأتي:
- مراكز خدمة وصيانة السيارات
ويكون دورالمهندس فيها كما يلي :
# مهندس إستقبال العملاء خارج الورشة 
# مهندس خدمة ما بعد البيع.
# مهندس كنترول داخل الورشة.
# مهندس ورشة (مهندس صيانة ميكانيكا وكهرباء)
# مهندس مسئول السمكرة والدهان.
# مهندس مسئول ضمان السيارات.
# مهندس مسئول مخزن قطع الغيار.

- مراكز بيع السيارات 
ويكون دور المهندس مسئول عن بيع السيارات.

ثالثا: التعليم الهندسي في مجال هندسة السيارات:
وهو المنهج الدراسي العملي، النظري الذي يتم تدريسة للطالب قسم هندسة السيارات والجرارت أثناء المراحل الدراسة بكلية الهندسة قسم السيارات والجرارات.

----------------------

كيفية الترابط بين المهندس خريج قسم السيارات وسوق العمل؟

بعد أن وضحنا بشكل من الايجاز عن مهام سوق العمل الذي ممكن أن يلتحق به مهندس السيارات بعد تخرجه في كلية الهندسة يمكننا الآن عمل ترابط بين المهندس حديث التخرج وسوق العمل ويتم ذلك من خلال الأتي :

إنشاء مركز معلومات بداخل الكلية يحتوي على قاعدة بيانات شاملة عن المهندس خريج هندسة المطرية قسم السيارات والجرارات ،وتشتمل على البيانات التالية:
* أسم الخريج (المهندس).
* تاريخ الميلاد.
* دفعة التخرج من الكلية.
*العمل الحالي ( يعمل – لا يعمل).
*عنوان المنزل / موبايل / E mail 
*الهوايات و والمهارات الخاصة.
وتكون هذه البيانات متجددة دائمة بالتعاون مع الخريج بحيث انه عند وجود أي تغيرات بها يقوم الخريج بالابلاغ عنها لقاعدة البيانات بالكلية و يتم ادراجها مباشرة بقاعدة البيانات الرئيسية بالكلية.
وهذا يتطلب إنشاء موقع اليكتروني على شبكة الأنترنت خاص بهندسة المطرية – قسم السيارات والجرارات ، ويكون كل خريج له رقم سري خاص به للدخول للموقع.
وهذا الموقع يكون حلقة الربط والتواصل بين كلية الهندسة قسم السيارات والجرارات، والمهندسين خريجي الكلية.
كذلك يجب 
انشاء قاعدة بيانات كاملة عن جميع مراكز الخدمة والصيانة بجمهورية مصر العربية، وعمل ترابط قوي معهم عن طريق موقع الكلية على الانترنت وعمل دراسة عن احتياجاتهم للمهندسين ، بحيث عند تواجد اماكن شاغلة في احدى هذه المراكز يمكن الاتصال بمركز معلومات الكلية لابلاغهم باحتياجاتهم من المهندسين ويقوم مركز المعلومات بتعريف بهذه الأماكن الشاغلة، وممكن عمل تعاهدات ومواثيق مختلفة بين الكلية وبعض مراكز الخدمة لتدريب طلبة الكلية بها في اجازة نصف العام أو اجازة نهاية العام، أو لقضاء اليوم العملي بإحدى هذه المراكز المتفق معها.وبذلك نربط بين سوق العمل وخريج هندسة السيارات.
حيث أن الخريج بعد ذلك لا يشعر بالرهبة من المكان الجديد بالعمل بل سوف ينسجم معه لأنه كان يتدرب فيه أثناء الدراسة بالكلية.

وممكن من خلال مركز المعلومات بالكلية أن ينسق مع الحكومة من خلال الوزارة المعنية أن ترسل له احتياج بعد الشركات الحكومية من خريجي السيارات ، وبذلك تكون الكلية نعاونت مع الحكومة في خفض معدلات البطالة من الخريجين.

وبذلك ممكن أن تعتبر هندسة المطرية قسم السيارات والجرارات أول من نشأ هذه المنظومة من مركز المعلومات، وقاعدة البيانات الخاصة بالخرجيين.
وسوف تحذو حذوها جميع الكليات بهد ذلك.

ويمكن إضافة لمركز المعلومات قاعدة بيانات أخرى عن كل ما يتعلق بهندسة السيارات والجرارات من كتب اليكترونية على هيئة PDF أو مقالات فنية، أو فيديوهات تعليمية، أو صور توضيحية .. الخ يشترك في إعدادها طلبة وخريجي قسم السيارات ويشرف عليها رئيس قسم السيارات بالكلية ، وممكنأن يستفاد منها في الشرح للطلبة، او عندإعداد أو تأليف الكتب والمذكرات للطلبة. 
وبذلك تكون لدينا قاعدة بيانات فنية عن السيارات وانظمتها ومكوناتها وكتبها تكون بمثابة مكتبة اليكترونية ضخمة.ويمكن تصنيفها وترتيبها عن طريق مسئول مركز المعلومات بالتنسيق مع رئيس قسم السيارات.ويمكن تصنيفها كالتالي:
Engine – Oil &lubrication – fuel – Engine coolant 
Intake & Exhaust – Engine electrical – Engine emission
Clutch – Manual transmission – Automatic transmission
Front axle – Rear axle – Wheel & tyres – Steering system
Front suspension – Rear suspension – Brake – Body 
Exterior – Interior

------------------

كيفية تطوير التعليم الهندسي 
في مجال هندسة السيارات

أولا: تطوير المنهج الدراسي لطلبة هندسة السيارات
ويأتي ذلك عن طريق عدة بنود مهمة كما يلي :
1-الاهتمام باللغة الانجليزية للطالب وتدريسها على هيئة كورس مستمر معه على مدار سنوات الكلية – أسوة بالتجربة الموجودة في جامعات سوريا والأردن.
2-الاهتمام باللغة الانجليزية الفنية التخصصية واسماء مكونات أجزاء السيارة وانظمتها المختلفة.
3-التعريف باللغة السوق والأصل العلمي لكل منها حتى لا يصطدم خريج قسم السيارت بألفظ لا بعلم عنها شيئ.
4-التعريف باللغة الاختصارات المختلفة في عالم السيارات ، مثل 
(TPMS – PCV – EGR – ISC – MAP – SAS – TPS
PDI – CPS -ASC – SAS – ….eg)
5-التعريف باللغة الكمبيوتر والحصول على شهادة ICDL الرخصة الدولية لقيادة الكمبيوتر.
6-التعريف باللغة الأصوات الصادرة من السيارة ومكوناتها باللغة الانجليزية ، حيث انه لكل صوت اسم معين ويخطأ كثير جدا من مهندسي السيارات عندما يريد أن يصف صوت معين صادر من المحرك مثلا فيقول Engine noise أو يقول مثلا عن صوت رولمان البلي Bearing noise لأنه لابد وأن يوصف الصوت وصفا علميا دقيقا Engine knock noise أو Engine tappet noise أما صوت رولمان البلي فيسمى Whine noise وكل ذلك يساعد الخريخ على الكتابة العلمية الصحيحة لمصطلحات تخصصه.
7-إعداد منهج سيارات متسلسل وواضح عن ميكانيكا ،وكهرباء والاليكترونيات في السيارات أسوة بما هو معمول به في جامعات الكلية التقنية بالسعودية.حيث أن كتبهم الدراسية منشورة على الانترنت في دكتور قاسم مراد استاذ السيارات هناك والمشرف على تطوير المناهجwww.thecartech .com 
8-انتهاج المنهج العلمي لتدريس السيارات والذي ارسى قواعده استاذنا الكبير الأستاذ الدكتور / سيد محمود شعبان في كتبة التي تدرس في المدارس والمعاهد الصناعية قسم السيارات، حيث يعتمد على الشكل الواضح والكلام الموجز والمفيد الذي لا يخل بالمعنى، وعدم الحشو بالكم الكثير الذي يفقد جوهر الموضوع.
9-يجب أن يحتوي معمل السيارات على جهاز كمبيوتر ، وبروجيكتور ، وشاشة عرض لتوسيع قاعدة استفادة الأكبر من عرض المعلومات الفنية،والفيديو والصورلترسيخ الفهم للطلبة.
10- يمكن اعطاء دورة تدريبية لطلبة قسم السيارات وخاصة طلبة السنوات النهائية عن ( كيف تصبح مهندس سيارات ؟).وممكن أن يعطيها مهندس صيانة في احدى التوكيلات المعتمدة والتي تراه الكلية كفؤا لها.بحيث يخرج طالب السنة النهائية منها يعرف كيف تدار مراكز الخدمة، وكيف يتعامل معها؟

أو أن يعطي محاضرة العملي (المعمل) لطلبة قسم السيارات مهندس من احدى توكيلات السيارات المعتمدة إما داخل معامل الكلية ، أو داخل مراكز الصيانة بالاتفاق مع التوكيل المعتمد والمرشح لهذه المهمة ، ويفضل في مثل ذلك أن تتنوع المراكز لكي تتنوع المعلومات وتكون استفادة أكبر للطلبة.
11- كثير من خريجي قسم السيارات لا يعرفون قراءة المخطط الكهربي للدوائر الكهربائية بالسيارة.wiring diagram 
12- كيف اعلم الطالب Know how? & Know why? للمنظومات والدوائر المختلفة بالسيارة. بمعنى تدريس منهج السيارات على انه منهج مرن ، وليس مهنج صلب يحفظ كما هو، آي اعلمه فلسفة علم السيارت
13- كيف اعلم طالب هندسة السيارات كيفية تشخيص الاعطال بالاجهزة المساعدة ، وبدون اجهزة بالحواس فقط (النظر ، واللمس ، والشم).
14- نحن نفتقد لتعليم الطالب السمكرة والدهان،ونفتقد المنهج الدراسي لهذا القسم الحيوي في آي مركز خدمة للسيارات.مع أن السعودية تدرس هذا القسم (السمكرة والدهان) للطلبة وله الكتب الخاصة به.
15- نحن نفتقد التعريف الصحيح لزوايا العجل ، وكيف يمكن معالجة الزوايا الغير مضبوطة، وما هو شكل إطار عجل السيارة الناتج من اختلال الزوايا .
16- نحن نفتقد عمليا تحديد سبب سخونة السيارة، لأننا بندرس دورة التبريد ولا نعرف كيف نتتبع اعطالها عمليا بالاجهزة وبدون اجهزة لتحديد سبب السخونة وهذا موضوع حيوي ومهم جدا في آي مركز خدمة للسيارات.
17- نحن نفتقد تدريس منهج مهندس الأستقبال Service advisor
18- نحن نفتقد تدريس علم إدارة الورش بمحطات الخدمة.
19- نحن نفتقد لتدريس علم هندسة المبيعات للسيارات.
20- نحن نفتقد لتدريس علم تاريخ المحركات والسيارات ،وعلماء السيارات.
21- نحن نفتقد لتدريس الجرارات، وسيارات النقل الكبيرة.
22- نحن نفتقد لتدريس المنظومة الاليكترونية لإدارة محرك السيارة، والمنظومة الاليكترونية في السيارات عموما.

وتقبلوا
مع وافر تحياتي واحترامي 
مهندس/ عبد الجليل أحمد سلامة
24/2/2010

​


----------



## عبد السبوح (18 أغسطس 2010)

تعليق احد المشاركين




> كلام جميل جدا يا بشمهندس
> 
> بس يا رب يتحقق عشان تبقى طفره كبيره فى تعليم هندسة السيارات المصرى
> 
> والله المستعان​





تعقيب مهندس عبد الجليل /

الحمد لله وبتوفيقه سبحانة وتعالى تم تفعيل بعض التوصيات التي القيتها في ندوة تطوير التعليم وقد صرح السيد الأستاذ دكتور مهندس/محمد النشار - نائب ريئس جامعة حلوان في جريدة أخبار اليوم بتاريخ 27/ 3/ 2010 في صفحة "هنا الجامعة" تحت عنوان 
 (جامعة حلوان تتخلص من الملفات الورقية) أن الجامعة بدأت في عمل قاعدة بيانات لحفظ جميع بيانات الطلاب والخريجين اليكترونيا . 
 وهذا كان أول مطلب طلبتة من الكلية فيى الكلمة التي القيتها في الندوة
 والحمد لله على سرعة الاستجابة 
 وشكري العميق طبعا لأستاذي الكبير الأستاذ الدكتور /محمد النشار نائب رئيس الجامعة
 وشكري ايضا للأستاذ الدكتور /سمير الدمرداش عميد الكلية 
 وشكري للأساتذة الكبار بالقسم أستاذ دكتور عبد الدليم سليمان والأستاذ الدكتور حسن دعدورة .
 وزميلي العزيزجدا استاذ دكتور وليد عبد الهادي 
 ويظهر يا جماعة أن موضوع التطوير للتعليم الهندسي موضوع مهم جد وتأخذه في الاعتبار الجهات العلي المسئولة هن التعليم في مصر لأنه كان هناك ندوة أخري عن تطوير التعليم الهندسي عقدت في جمعية المهندسين الميكانيكيين يوم 21/ 3 / 2010 يوم عيد الأم وكان يحضرها أساتذة كبار ومستشاري وزير التعليم العالي المسئولين عن التعليم 
 ......... الموضوع جامد يا جماعة ومش لعب وكلام وخلاص وربنا معاهم جميعا لصالح وطنا العزيز حتى نسطيع أن نخرج من الكلية مهندسين بحق


----------



## abduljaleel (6 أكتوبر 2010)

*:1:صدرا حديثا قاموس السيارات المصور*​ 

*14000 مصطلح*​ 

*1200 صورة توضيحية*​ 

*540 صفحة*​ 

*إعداد / مهندس/ عبد الجليل أحمد سلامة*​ 


*مراجعة العالم الكبير / أستاذ دكتور مهندس/ سيد محمود شعبان*​ 

*تقديم كلا من :*​ 

*أستاذ دكتور مهندس / محمد عبد الحميد النشار*​ 

*(نائب رئيس جامعة حلوان)*​ 

*وأستاذ هندسة السيارات والجرارات*​ 

*أستاذ دكتور مهندس/ سيد محمود شعبان (الكلية الفنية العسكرية)*​ 

*وأستاذ هندسة السيارات والجرارات*​ 

*أستاذ دكتور مهندس/ إبراهيم مسعد (هندسة المطرية)*​ 

*وأستاذ هندسة السيارات والجرارات*​ 

*أستاذ دكتور مهندس/ قاسم مراد (هندسة عين شمس)*​ 

*وأستاذ هندسة السيارات والجرارات*​ 


*للتواصل مع المهندس/ عبد الجليل أحمد سلامة *​ 

*بخصوص قاموس السيارات المصور*
*[email protected]*​


----------



## محمود نعيرات (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*ملتفئ المهمدسين الرب*

السلام عليكم ورحة الله اود من حضرتكم التكرم بتزويدي بمنهاج لميكانيك السيارات حيث انني اعمل مدرب لمهنة ميكانيك السيارات في مركز التدريب المهني في مدينة جنين فلسطين ولكم حزيل الشكر اخوكم محمود نعيرات


----------



## abduljaleel (1 نوفمبر 2010)

الأستاذ/ محمود نعيرات
أهلا وسهلا بك أعرفك أن هذا الموقع www.thecartech.com
يحتوي على أكثر من 150 كتاب بالعربي يتم تدريسه في كليات ومعاهد ومدارس المملكة العربية السعودية يمكنك تحملهم جميعا من خلال ذلك الموقع
وهناك موقع آخر يحتوي على جميع كورسات تويوتا وبة أكثر من 200 كورس باللغة الأنجليزية وجميل جدا جدا يمكنك تحمليهم جميعا من خلال هذا الموقع www.autoshop101.com
وتقبل تحياتي 
مهندس/ عبد الجليل أحمد سلامة


----------



## abduljaleel (1 نوفمبر 2010)

شاهد قاموس السيارات المصور للمهندس عبد الجليل أحمد سلامة على اليوتيوب من خلال هذا الموقع
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ex9gbelUyLw


----------



## abduljaleel (8 نوفمبر 2010)

*أول قاموس مصور للسيارات في مصر*

أول قاموس مصور للسيارات في مصر


----------



## abduljaleel (8 نوفمبر 2010)

*تهنئة من مسؤال العلاقات العامة يشركة تويوتا مصر*

تهنئة من مسؤول العلاقات العامة بشركة تويوتا مصر فرع العبور الأستاذ/ بركات الكريمي


----------

